# Dubai/uae forum rules - read before posting



## Ogri750

*Please take a moment to read the forum rules before you start posting.

These rules apply to all members, no exceptions*


*EXPATFORUM.COM RULES*


Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with *respect*, and *without insult or personal attack*. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.

Sexually explicit, racist, obscene or vulgar language, graphics or behaviour is *NOT *acceptable on this site. Should anyone use inappropriate language, engage in a personal attack, or use hate speech, their posting rights will be revoked immediately. In the same way, links to adult content, pages with links to adult content, near adult content, hate sites or messages describing anything against the law is not allowed and will be removed.

Anyone who finds a posted message objectionable should *notify a moderator immediately*, at which point we may remove the message should we deem it necessary.

Please* keep personal information personal*. Do not request personal information from other members, and similarly do not post other members personal information on the site without their permission. Never post any kind of contact details in the forum (phone, email, facebook page, skype, BBM, etc)

*Please don’t discuss moderator or admin actions in the forums*. If you have a matter to discuss please pm or email us. Discussions about posts or threads being removed or members banned are *not *allowed.

All posts on this site must be in *English*. Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.

Don’t post articles, news items, or copyrighted material without permission from the copyright holder. You can however post a link to the article to illustrate your point.

Do not post publicly in full or in part any pm's or emails sent to you

*Multiple user names are not allowed*, and anyone discovered having them will have their posting privileges removed. This includes individuals who have been banned in the past. Shill posting and deceptive posting is strictly not allowed in any form. 

*Do not use the forum as a place for advertising.*

You may not make posts to promote commercial, personal, or not-for-profit websites, products, or services.
Don't therefore post unsolicited URL's in threads unless a specific request for information has been requested by a poster.
Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. *Active members* (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.
This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately. Links or recommendations from first time posters will also be removed. Only active forum members may recommend.
Links that advertise other competing forums will be removed immediately.
Premium members are allowed to post unsolicited adverts *in the marketplace section only*. This includes all types of adverts/classifieds for items on sale or from individuals looking for items, property, jobs, etc. Premium members are also allowed enhanced signatures which maybe up to four lines of text and include a promotional banner with multiple links. Unsolicited adverts should be reported and will be removed immediately.
Increasing your post count in order to advertise or self promote, post links, promote your signature, etc. is not allowed.

Using a username, user title or avatar that is an obvious *domain name, company name, product name or service description* will be removed. This is out of unfair promotion considerations as well as trademark implications. Email addresses are also NOT to be used as a username. Premium members are allowed promotional avatars.

Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and *responsibility of the poster*. You are responsible for your own posts and agree not to hold Expatforum.com liable for any messages posted. Periodically the Moderators of Expatforum.com may post comments. These comments may not necessarily reflect the opinions of Expatforum.com, or its owners.

The ExpatForum.com forum is not pre-moderated. The ExpatForum.com forum is intended to facilitate communication between registered ExpatForum.com users and the views expressed do not necessarily reflect those of the owners (MoveForward.com Ltd). The posting of defamatory or otherwise illegal comment or material, contravenes our forum policy is not allowed. Although ExpatForum.com is not responsible for comments included in this area, it reserves the right to review or edit postings and delete them if they are not appropriate and your right to access the ExpatForum.com forum may be revoked. Members should also be aware that such activities may subject them to civil actions or criminal penalties.

In return for permitting you to use the ExpatForum.com forum you agree with ExpatForum.com that your contribution:
is *your own original work* and that you have the right to make it available to us for all the purposes specified above
is *not defamatory*
does *not infringe any applicable law* and
does not breach our abuse policy as outlined within these rules

This Website is only for use by individuals over the *age of 18*. You should not use this Website if you are under 18.

Software restrictions are placed on new members with less than 5 posts. This means new members are not allowed to post external links, use the private messaging facility, have a forum signature or a forum profile. After posting 5 good messages we upgrade members and these restrictions are lifted. Increasing your post count by posting rubbish in order to lift these restrictions will be considered spam and therefore is not allowed.

You may not use the forums to solicit donations, votes, or participants for surveys, contests, petitions, product testing or anything that could be deemed as market research. Employment requests/offers are limited to the Marketplace forum and subject to the Marketplace Rules.

Posts advertising missing persons are not allowed.

In addition to all the above, please note that:


 There is a search facility - use it before posting as is quite likely that your query has been answered before
 Show respect of other peoples' time by doing your research first, people will be more likely to help you if they notice you've already done your homework instead of asking silly questions that can be easily answered via Google! (i.e. 'what is the phone number of RTA?')
This is not a dating website
This is not a chatroom
This is not a jobs board 
There is a classifieds section - and you should be a premium member if you wish to use it. Absolutely no advertising (including indirect 'recommendations' by third parties) is permitted in the forums.


----------



## Elphaba

May we remind posters, new ones in particular, that is is not a dating website? A streams of posts asking to meet other posters, especially of the opposite sex, is not appropriate and will be deleted. 

This is a friendly information forum and we intend for it to remain that way.

Thank you

-


----------



## Elphaba

Racist and offensive comments, in any form, will not be tolerated on this board.

-


----------



## cdnskier

as I'm a newbie I just want to maker sure I understand the rules. I joined to get info and also find people of common interst to link up in things like squash, golf, watch NHL games ..etc. Are these type of topics OK which may or may nmot result in people meeting for the above reasons , asme gender or oppsite doesn;t really matter.


----------



## Elphaba

cdnskier said:


> as I'm a newbie I just want to maker sure I understand the rules. I joined to get info and also find people of common interst to link up in things like squash, golf, watch NHL games ..etc. Are these type of topics OK which may or may nmot result in people meeting for the above reasons , asme gender or oppsite doesn;t really matter.


That is all totally fine. You can easily see the difference between people wanting to make genuine friends and the predatory types who trawl forums and only respond to women who post.

Good luck 

-


----------



## Elphaba

Sadly, it appears that some people need reminding that this forum has rules. They are there for the benefit of posters. 

Let me make it very clear, if you think it is big or clever to send nasty and offensive PMs to moderators because something unacceptable has been deleted from the board then you will be banned.

I never cease to be amazed by the unpleasantness of some people. And very disappointed by them too.

-


----------



## Elphaba

To those who have tried to join this forum to cause trouble using someone else's name, please note that such activities are illegal in the UAE. Defamation of character is a serious offence and you will be reported to Al Ameen.
-


----------



## Elphaba

I would ask all posters please reread the rules of this board, as it seems that many have either not bothered to do so, or feel they they are special enough to be exempt.

They apply to everyone.

Thank you

-


----------



## Elphaba

The rules of this forum were set up the owner and the moderators simply apply them. All posters agreed to them when signing up. 

No one is permitted to advertise (unless in the classifieds with a premium account), insult other posters, be generally unpleasant etc. No one is above this.

If posters are banned then it will be for good reaon and multiple rule violations, not all of which will be apparent to posters.

People who are sad enough to keep rejoining to make attacks on others will be banned instantly. 

-


----------



## Elphaba

May I remind posters that it is best not to made a wild guess at the answer to a serious question and your guess can be misleading. 

If you don't know, or have any relevant useful information on the subject, leave the question for someone else who does.

Thank you


----------



## Hash4272

Elphaba said:


> May I remind posters that it is best not to made a wild guess at the answer to a serious question and your guess can be misleading.
> 
> If you don't know, or have any relevant useful information on the subject, leave the question for someone else who does.
> 
> Thank you


but people are allowed to give their own opinions and suggestions right?


----------



## Elphaba

Hash4272 said:


> but people are allowed to give their own opinions and suggestions right?


There is a difference between an opinion and a wild (and incorrect) guess. 

Guessing where one might find a restaurant, for example, is rather different to work/visa/legal related questions. You won't help people by giving them wrong information.
-


----------



## Hash4272

i was not asking about the difference between the two, i asked just a simple question, can we give our own opinion/suggestion or not?


----------



## Elphaba

Hash4272 said:


> i was not asking about the difference between the two, i asked just a simple question, can we give our own opinion/suggestion or not?


Stop being ridiculous. Of course, views are welcome, but you do not seem to understand the difference. I appreciate that you are giddy having just arrived, but a little knowledge is a dangerous thing and on some issues can have unwanted serious consequences.

I also suggest you reread the forum rules....


----------



## dizzyizzy

Please note that the forum rules have been amended to exclude 'textspeak'. Such posts as well as non-English posts will be deleted and forum users who do not comply will be infracted.


----------



## Elphaba

shorn77777 said:


> so i have done my 5 now, can i start a topic


You can start a thread at any time. Just make sure it is relevant and factual AND IS NOT ADVERTISING OR PROMOTION OF YOUR BUSINESS. 

There is a separate area for general chat called The Lounge.


----------



## dizzyizzy

May we remind everyone to please not use the forum as a dating website. People who are found doing so (and this includes sending private messages looking for dates) will be infracted and/or banned.


----------



## dizzyizzy

*Facebook groups*

Please note that promoting Facebook groups in the forum is no longer allowed, any Facebook group links or threads will be deleted from now on, and infractions will be issued if necessary. 

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Elphaba

Not exactly a forum rules, but I'd like to remind a few posters that they'll get more information by being polite and using _please_ and _thank you_ in their posts. It's a little thing, but makes such a difference, especially when people are giving their time and knowledge to you for free.

Thank you


----------



## Elphaba

Will posters PLEASE try using the search facility as you will find that many questions have been answered numerous times before. 

Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy

Just a reminder to everyone that posting contact details in the forum is not allowed. This is clearly stated in the forum rules that you signed up for when you joined the site, not to mention is a very silly thing to do (I'm sure you don't want your mobile number for everyone to see so they can call you to tell you that you won a 200,000 dhs prize or to offer you financial consulting services, right?)

Please use the private message facility if you wish to exchange personal contact details.

People found posting personal details will be infracted or banned if they persist, on top of having their posts removed.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------

